# Squirrels



## LMP (Sep 4, 2013)

Hi, I am new to this forum. Its my first post!

My 10 month GSD rescue is crazy for squirrels. I can't get her to focus or recall when one is near. She will lunge on leash after them, and this lunging has caused me injury a few times. I refuse to let her off leash because her prey drive for squirrels is so high, i worry she will chase one and get hit by a car or get injured. It makes walking her a chore because there are so many squirrels in our neighbourhood. She will also sit at the window for hours watching for squirrels to run by, and if she sees one she will lunge herself at the window and get so worked up, which can take a while to get her to calm back down. She is non reactive to humans, other dogs, cats, traffic, or really anything else. Any suggestions on reducing this behavior??


----------



## Jaythethird (Jul 1, 2013)

A good e collar with vibe tone and multi level stim is what I would recommend. Obviously there will be people against and for different training methods, but one thing I like of a good hunting e collar is you can use it in training prior to your walks, teach the tone, the vibe, and find which level stimulation your pup responds to. Then say your walking about and a Lil ole squirrel gains some unwanted attention, dog starts a pull, you give it a beep, if no response, they get a Lil buzz. I would also recommend that you have something to compensate for the prey drive, like if they stop on the beep then provide some enjoyment ie bumper, tug, that way they figure that not going for the squirrel pays dividends. 
Not saying my way is the best or only, in fact I believe the opposite. There are tons of ways to train a dog. Hope you find one that works for you and are comfortable with 

Howdy from Idaho!


----------



## just another truck (Jun 7, 2010)

I think E collars work and work well. I also like pinch collars.


While at home,indoors, you can work the "watch me " exercise. With a reward of course. This will help you outside as well.

My GSD LOVES squirrels, but I can now down him from 50 yards away. This was not meant to be a bragg, but to give you hope..


----------



## LMP (Sep 4, 2013)

*Thanks*

Hey! Thanks for the replies. I have read that e collars are both good and bad. So far all of my training with her has been reward based (treats). She is highly food motivated except for when there is a squirrel. Then she couldn't care less what type of treat I have! I will definitely consider the collar. 

Thanks!


----------

